# Nov 1st sales...



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

So what did everyone get, I hit 2 local spencers stores and got almost two thousand dollars worth of stuff for about 500 bucks. Lots of pictures follow.


My group of five skeletons









Another noose guy, I had gotten one before halloween and picked up the display today......









Devil mask









2 womans costumes and 2 sets of hands









evil jester and tatoo freak costumes









got to go upload more photos....more to come.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

boots and straight jacket









tombstones









heads and tombstone


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

a cluster of bats









head, feet, witches arm









pitchforks, sickle, and cane


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

arms and legs









hats, mask, whip...









foam caveman mask


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I went to one Halloween USA and they were closed, but in there packing up stuff. I got 40% off in that store a couple of days before halloween. I intended to make the trip to Spirit and some other places, but I was too wiped out- as is my bank account. And in packing up my decorations I'm realizing I'm out of storage room too. Looks like you cleaned up though. Good for you!

Dan


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

wierd clown mask









chucky mask









screacher mask


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

foam vampire









This is a huge devil mask... it matches the huge hands from earlier









mike myers costume and more tombstones


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

hanging pirate decoration...









2 bad ass vultures









hanging ghoul









another jason in the box, I bought one before halloween, but when I saw they still had 3 left today I had to get another.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

and finaly..... thats all folks, hope you all had a great halloween and found many great sales.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I was very upset when I went to both Wal-Mart and Rite-Aid today, and both had already packed up their Halloween stuff. No sales, no nothing today, just gone. The only thing Rite-Aid had was some Halloween candy 50% off. I may hit up Halloween Express tomorrow night if I don't end up working.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Went to one Spencers today right when the store opened at 10am. We picked the store over in the first hour of business. I felt sorry for anyone who came after work. I got the hanging zombie, as pictured above. A decapitated head, animated very large bat, and a gypsy zombie girl. At Walmart I got a fog machine. I'm really surprized that you got a Jason, ours was gone so fast....


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's the majority of my modest haul. I did find 6 more of the little tombstones (for trophies) and a few other small things after this picture was taken though. I went to Spirit first thing this morning trying to get an infested corpse (since the last one got bought out from under me on the website!). I was about the 5th person in line and when the door opened the lady in front of me ran straight to the last one in the store and grabbed it!  I couldn't kick her because she was old and I would have felt bad about it. I also hit Target and a couple of Walmarts.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

I only got around to hitting up Target. They were packing up everything by noon as I swooped in. Not too much left short of about 1 metric ton of candy. 
I did pick up 3 more pumpkin acrylic glasses so I have a set of 4 now. Also snagged this nifty little laser eteched skeleton in a crystal block. I hadn't seen it in there before but it was pretty cool and at 1/2 off I couldn't resist.

I would have picked up one of their spider web door mats but all the home interior stuff was shoved out the back door by santa already.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Holy cow, you got both the hanging zombie and the animated Jason... I hit two spirit stores this morning not long after they opened, and there was a line of people at both for those exact items. Unfortunately, I didn't get either one. 

I did get the flying vulture, the mummy head, pirate head, witch and werewolf hands and a couple of stand up vultures.

From the online sale I bought the live-size rotting corpse (laying down), the animated jester/clwon, a couple of masks,the voodoo lady on a stake and the hanging scarecrow.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I didn't find much at Kmart yesterday. Target was already cleaned out of the good stuff by Monday and Walmart had slim pickins last week already.

The DH picked up a couple of large tombstones at Spirit. At Walgreens I picked up the 12' reaper & a Donna the Dead type woman, both for $26.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

What kind of sales did Spirit have? I'm in Canada and don't have one here.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

How much longer will spirit stores be around? I'm planning to get there today, couldn't yesterday.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The one in Lexington is open until the 3rd or 4th.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Thx, wish me luck finding anything good left!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I finally got to our local Wal-Mart. Surprisingly they still did have about 2 long aisle, and 3 clothing racks of costumes left. We stocked up on bags of 50 cent candy, and I got 4 great Halloween CDs, little TOT'er trinkets for next year, window clings, etc. Which is a lot for us living in an aprtment, and not being able to have a haunt. I noticed they had about 20 of the Spirit Balls left for 50% off, some grave stones, yard signs, ast signs, etc. all 505 off.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

There really wasn't much that jumped out at me this year, except the hanging zombie. And since I needed to buget my spending, I only spent around $100 on various small items and the wife purchased several things for next years Halloween party.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I was at Walmart and I picked up a hanging skelaton with light up eyes, a skelaton/skull axe that I will use for a prop or something next year and I bought a pumpkin carver with different utencils.

The grand total was 10 dollars it would have been 20 dollars...50% off it's a good deal.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I just came back from Sears and PURCHASED a big inflatable "mean looking" pumpkin, it comes with an adapter that you plug into a socket and it inflats within seconds, WOW it only cost me 17 DOLLARS for a fairly large PROP.......WHY OH WHY is Halloween once a year? LOL I cannot wait to use this damn thing.

Thank you to the person who started this thread you REALLY GOT ME MOTIVATED to go out and get some last minute deals...usually when Halloween passes I forget to even look for discounts because I'm sad the holiday/props have come and gone!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

This was my first year buying after halloween as well hurricangame. Man I will be doing this every year. I got so much stuff it's unreal. It's also kind of sad we have to wait till next year to use it. But it will be exciting when October 1st rolls around and we have akk these new goodies to open.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I went to Walgreen's today and they still had quite a bit of stuff at 50% off. I bought a rubber hanging bat and a 16 inch talking/animated tombstone. Might go back for more. They actually still had two of those 12 foot tall hanging reapers in stock for $15.00 each.
Target was pretty well stocked, too. I didn't see anything I wanted to spend my money on right now. If it all went down to 75% off I might find something.
Still need to check K-mart and CVS.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I was one of those waiting outside Spirit store, 1st one in the door actually and I was there for just two items which I got :the 48" black light and that tall. posable skelly. I had checked out the store on Weds. to see what was left. There was but two of each left. Thats all I wanted so I was happy to get them

Was outside Target before they opened and first in the door again. I used a gift card which covered half the cost. Only bought the large chain, rope light phrases (Stay Away & Happy Halloween) flaming cauldron and some small items.
At Kmart 2 small spiders and at Walmart I spent $9.00

There was a time I could get good stuff at 90% off at Target and Kmart. In fact Im still using alot of it.

But I find now that its become so popular here in the northeast that there nothing left BEFORE the big day. I'm very happy with what I picked up.

Oh well, theres less to have to find new containers for.


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

I found out too late from one of my neighbors that almost all of the stores except Spirit in our area had put all Halloween merchandise on 50% off on the 31st. By the time Nov. 1 came, all that was left was party supplies.

Spirit was a madhouse. I got in at 10:05, and everything was already in shopping carts from the people that got there before they opened.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

13mummy said:


> This was my first year buying after halloween as well hurricangame. Man I will be doing this every year. I got so much stuff it's unreal. It's also kind of sad we have to wait till next year to use it. But it will be exciting when October 1st rolls around and we have akk these new goodies to open.


What stores did you hit up? Yeah I guess the excitement will start when Oct rolls around LOL how odd and far away does that sound? crappy buzz.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Got back an hour ago after visiting a few stores.

At Rite Aid, I Got a fog machine for $15, remote timer for fog machine for $7.50 ... also got another remote timer that will be used on an existing fogger and a mini strobe ... the items wouldnt scan so the cashier charged me $5 for the remote and $3 for the strobe ... just checked these out and the remote is a Gemmy remote ... the strobe has 5 different colored lens .. !!! both a great find I thought.

At walgreens I got 2 skulls for $2 each (they had been pushed to the back of a top shelf and I spotted them from the other side of the aisle) Was tempted to get a 7' hanging zombie which was 25% of at $15 ... might go back for that tomorrow.

Went to Fred Meyer and bought a morgue sign for $2 ... they have 24" black lights for $10 which I will probably get, but as I work there I will find out if they are going to reduce more than 50% any time soon. Even with a discount it would still be nice to get it at a lower price .. LOL

Went to Wal-mart and they were pretty much cleaned out of anything I might have wanted ... got a pair of werewolf teeth for a buck ...

Big Lots was also picked clean ... was hoping to snag a bag of bones .. could'nt find any in store though  ... did get some TOT treat bags ... 6 packs of 15 bags each ... for 60c a pack... oh and a TOT sack for the step-son at $1.15

Got a Crow at K Mart for $4 and also medium size chain for $2.50... 

No sooner had we left K-Mart (our last stop), my sister in law called to see if we wanted to meet for a bite to eat. After we left the burger bar and we were saying our goodbyes, my sis in law gave me a present .. a bag of bones she picked up at Shopko  ... man I was in heaven !! 

A profitable evening for me all in all. No work tomorrow so may just pop on out to Target and the other Big Lots .. Not sure if it will be worth paying a visit to Spirit though ... may just check to see if there is anything left I might be able to use


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

ok I am pretty pathetic. I traveled 200 miles on Nov 1 to a spirit store, and a Halloween Express. Between the two stores I spent over $500 I made quite the haul in my honest opinion.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

The manager at Spirit gave me his 25% employee discount on top of 1/2 off, all you have to do is ask................


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Half off at Halloween Asylum.com


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

I waited till the 2nd but I got everything I wanted so I guess that wasn't bad 
I visited Michaels got stuff for the inside next year 
2, pkgs. black garland 
2, signs 
2, white pumpkins
1, Beware sign 
1, Halloween crate 
total spent $21.45

Went next to Walmart 
1, Bat 
2, little white pumpkins 
1, orange rope light 
2, tombstones
1, spirit ball 
total spent$26.84

next hit the Spirit Store 
1 ,black and red boa (for next years front door wreath )
1 strobe light
2 cds 
totals spent $27.32

totals spent this year $75.61
Look on husband face on all the good deals "priceless"


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Man your all lucky. The only thing I got was a 12ft. Piret from Biglots that was $20.00.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I found nothing. Very very sad. :-(


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

well I thought I was done, but went to walgreens this morning to pick up some pills and left with 6 skulls, 12 big skull faces , creepy cloth and 4 swords. Ill try to get pics.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

We plan in advance for our Nov. 1st shopping. I make a list of each item that we want at different stores so we know what to run and get. We hit Spirit first. Got there at 9:00 and there were about ten people waiting in their cars. At 9:15 an employee opened the doors and let in only those who were waiting and locked the door behind us. We got the infested corpse, sitting clown, large copper pot, Hex, voodoo woman on post, and grimrot.

Next, went to Spencers. About seven people waiting to get in. We bought Donna, flying bat, coffin (we’ve been trying for 2 years to get that thing at half off!), some Don Post body parts, night crawler, zombie head w/rattling chain, and 18" Michael Myers figure. We had the buy $40 get $20 off coupons so we got some good deals there.

Next we went to Halloween Express. Got the alien wall hanging, mummy arms and legs, various body parts, candles, tattoos, cannibal meat market props and some mice.

Overall, we spent $567 for $1,269 dollars worth of stuff! Gotta love after Halloween shopping!!

Another great thing about after Halloween shopping is talking to the strangers you're waiting in line with. You know they're Halloween addicts too or they wouldn't be waiting in line for the store to open. Heard some great stories about their parties and haunts!


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

I ordered some stuff today from Fright Catalog for 35% off. 
I got...

Grossferatu
Demon Trance
Ouchy Zombaby
Ghoul Groom
Jack Hanging Latex Clown
Michael Myers Groundbreaker
First Kill Leatherface Mask
Sally Costume (for my wife)

I ended up saving over $200! I can't wait to get everything.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got back from another shopping trip .... thought I would give shopko a try 

They had their halloween decor and costumes at 75% off !

So while I was picking through what was left an announcement was made over the PA system ... additional 50% off all halloween

so got me 4 pair of gloves (devil zombie ghoul and skelly) for $1.25 each (normally $9.99 each)
4 pair light up flashing evil eyes @ 29c pair (normally $2.30 pair)
2 pair latex teeth @25c pair (normally $1.99 pair)
Pirate light up fencing (they only had the one) was 27.99 got for $3.50
Hanging widow zombie (we think thats what it looks like anyway) also $3.50 from $27.99
3 packs of TOT bags @ 29c pack from $2.30 (would not have paid full price for them!)
Drips of blood vinyl tablecloth 37c ... was $2.99

Total cost $14.90 - total value $119.00 - savings $104.10

Target was our next target (lol) Where halloween was 50% off ... not anything there really in props but found a fogger ... box was a mess and had to search around for the rest of the contents got an additional 15% off so the cost was $8.49 (the fogger included a bottle of fog liquid which had a price of $4.99 on!) so .. The way I see it is that the fog liquid was $4.99 making the fog machine $3.50 (My wife was impressed when I put it that way) Also got a hanging prop rotating motor for $7.50 (wooohoooo ... will have something moving next year , if only round and round)

Tried Party Mart but even with 50% off the prices were as much as most stores were selling normally. So nothing from there.

Finally Big Lots ... not much left (had already tried their other local store) 

Spotted a gravestone that obviously at sometime woould have had a pop up zombie behind it ... all that was there was the head, the freaky fabric "robe" with hands and the tombstone. Looking at the head I thought it would be good for a prop. no price was on it so I went up to an assistant. The conversation went like this 

me: can you tell me how much this is ?
assistant : where did you find that
me: over in the halloween stuff
assistant: It shouldnt have been there, it was put in the trash, its broken
me: I know it's broken but I'll buy it anyway. how much do you want?
assistant: I can't sell it.
me: I'll give you a couple of bucks for it
assistant: Sorry I can't sell it, its trash so its been written off.
me: OK, if its trash, I'll take it off your hands.
assistant: sorry I can't give it to you.
me: Its trash but you cant sell it or give it to me 
assistant. no, we have to send it back to the warehouse.

I left without the aforementioned item ... still somewhat confused over the conversation.

All in all though I think I did OK 


Total spent $31 for $154 worth of goods


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Hit Michaels on a whim today and snagged 4 more pumpkins for next year. 60% off. Only a 10% increase from the normal sale but it was a couple $$'s I saved for something I was going to pick up anyway.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I could have sworn I posted here, but must have been on another thread. I went to a grocery store and got five animated talking skulls. One doesn't work but I thought I could "practice" doing something with that one. I got 3 gourdlike white JOLs. All that stuff was $2.49 each. Another green skull with some straw hair that has fading lights for $1.49 and also a half gal of fog juice for same.  Bunch of small crows and some other kind of birds (they look like a cross between an owl and a crow?!) those were 49 cents each. 5 packages of creepy cloth @ 99 cents each.

I also got three mini fog machines for around $4 each. I thought they would be useful for something. So I decide to test one out this morning. Filled it up and turned it on. Made really loud noise. I was getting ready to unplug it when it quieted down and shot a nice burst of fog, so I'm thinking OK, this could work. Then it doesn't stop. Turns out that it is continuous fog. The whole thing only holds about 3 tablespoons (is that what 45ml is?) So its going to shoot it all out at once? That's no good. Anyway just that little bit filled up my whole house with fog and set off my smoke alarm. So those things are outta here!

Oh, and I got a Mrs. Jabberjaw ratchet skelly at Party City on a deal because she didn't have any packaging. She has a pink bow and lipstick and jewelry and makes some wisecracks. She is a fun companion in my car.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Into another walgreens today, got 3 changing portraits, 5 severed legs, 2 skeleton goblets, beware of zombie sign and 2 pairs of creature hands.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I had big plans for the day after but unfortunately woke up too sick to out of the house so that pretty much dashed all possibilities of getting any great bargains. Though not fun for me, it was for the best. I REALLY need to go on a spending freeze for a while. I did go out today and found a fog timer for $2.46! Its something I needed AND it was a great bargain. How often can you say that.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

madame, i as well went to walmart and bought the only 2 they had left of those fog timers! I was in need of them as well. For 2.46, you cant beat that!


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Went back out today to get laundry detergent.

Who knew I'd still find things for 75%?

Wally World
2 white ceramic pumpkins $.55 each.
2 sets of jammies for my son, $1.25 each
2 small metal luminaries, $.55 each.
Another "yawning" white gourd light up thing, $1.25

Target
"Night crawler" prop $4.25
2 moving, lighted skulls, $2.50 each
Pumpkin mug, $.50
Lighted, rotating skull snow globe thing, $3.00
"Halloween" martini set (now candle holders) $2.50
White resin pumkin, $1.25
and about a metric ton of good candy! 

I really had no intention of getting more Halloween stuff today but hey...


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

My wife called me at work this morning. She had to go past a Michael's in Bel Air, MD, today so decided to stop in. She said it was still pretty well stocked, and they had 2 Gemmy Mummy Brides and a Donna the Dead, all in the boxes - at 70% off! Plus a number of other items including Lemax. She had our Honda, where only one large box would fit - so I opted for the moaning Mummy Bride. I think I can do more with her in our haunt. Bottom line - there are still good bargains to be found!


----------

